# Yeah my Electric Blue Rams just laid eggs



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Woooeee....my EBRs just laid eggs for the first time this am 

I just happened to see the female standing guard over the flat stone and got the magnifier out and yep there was a pile of eggs laid on it. Ive grabbed the whole rock up and put it in the setup tank with temp @ 78F with a cycled sponge filter and airstone going. Added meth blue to help stave off fungus.....so now I wait to see if they hatch.

Well if all goes well I may have 2 broods to hand raise  1 GBR and 1 EBR


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats please keep updating


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

unfortunately they fungussed, and I lost them all. I had meth blue in the 2.5 gallon tank but I think maybe they weren't fertilized when I grabbed them.

They should lay again in 7 days, so maybe next time.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Your temperature was far too cold it should have been 85 degrees. I use a round container as it gives better circulation.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks Charlie, it was my heater that wouldn't go above the 78F mark. Ive now purchased a few new heaters that can go to 90F. So I will be ready next time (hopefully there will be a next time)


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrads!! Post updates when they hatch  I would love to see the process of them growing up.


----------

